# Boys fondling their parts.



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Question for you -

My nephew is a year old and has his hands down his pants CONSTANTLY.
My godson does this as well - all the time.

My son, on the other hand, doesn't seem interested, and my friend's son the same age isn't interested.

My nephew and my godson are circumcised.
My son and my friend's son are intact.

Is this common among circumcised boys and uncommon among intact boys?
I ask because, if the glans is the same anatomical part as the female clitoris, I can only imagine how terribly uncomfortable it would be to have that sensitive organ rubbing on diapers/clothes all the time.

Perhaps circ'ed boys do this more because they are uncomfy and once they're "down there" find that it feels interesting to touch?
And perhaps intact boys don't really venture down there to begin with because it doesn't bother them - although when naked my son thinks it's fascinating!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I've heard some posts by nurses who were stating that young boys who are circumcised often complain of their "penis hurting." There was also that study that inflammation of the penis was more common in circumcised boys as well.

I've also heard reports from circumcised men who later restored, and they said that the negative feelings they had before (always having to adjust, etc. and strange sensation of the glans being rubbed/pushed against) were eliminated once they had coverage. Interesting, huh?


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Very interesting since circumcision is supposed to stop this nasty behavior!!


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

My son is cut (which we regret but we can't go back) and I have often thought about this. Well, not too often.









I thought it might be the boys subconscious thinking was "I experienced a trauma to my penis and I want to make sure it's safe and nothing else is cut off".

But, I have several friends whose sons are intact and their boys diddle themselves more than boychik. That shot that theory down on why circ boys fondle themselves more than intact boys. Cause in my small sample that wasn't the case.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

My intact DS has his hand down his pants quite a lot. My mom says that my circed brother did not do that. Guess it depends on the child!


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't have son my first daughter who is 3 just cannot stop playing with her parts to the point where she now has her second infection down below......... She seems to check it all every 5 mins just to make sure nothing has dropped off......


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think circumcision status really has an effect on this. Some little kids just like to touch their genitals.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

ds is intact and plays whenever he can.

A friend with two intact boys has one that is a fiddler and one that's not.

ds likes it so much, at 2, we had this conversation the other day while nursing when he was trying to get his hand inside his diaper.

Me: You have have nurse or play with your penis. Which one do you want?
Him: Touch Pen-bee [then hops off my lap]

Oooookay. Not what I expected.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
I've heard some posts by nurses who were stating that young boys who are circumcised often complain of their "penis hurting." There was also that study that inflammation of the penis was more common in circumcised boys as well.

I've also heard reports from circumcised men who later restored, and they said that the negative feelings they had before (always having to adjust, etc. and strange sensation of the glans being rubbed/pushed against) were eliminated once they had coverage. Interesting, huh?









: Poor litttle boys and men







:

E is QUITE aware of himself, ALL of himslef, ever since about 6 monthes he has bene in love with _himself_







HE is intact, I think it helps with the seperation and retraction. He can't yet ( 2 and ahalf ) but he can pull that thing some scary distances


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I dunno. DS is intact, and his hand flies straight to his penis whenever his diaper is off. It's like a magnetic attraction.







My littlest brother is also intact, and my mom says he did exactly the same thing. And I can remember him as a toddler with his hand in his pants all the time.

I think it just depends on the kid.


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

My intact DS has his hands on his penis whenever he gets a chance. I think it depends on the child


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
ds is intact and plays whenever he can.

A friend with two intact boys has one that is a fiddler and one that's not.

ds likes it so much, at 2, we had this conversation the other day while nursing when he was trying to get his hand inside his diaper.

Me: You have have nurse or play with your penis. Which one do you want?
Him: Touch Pen-bee [then hops off my lap]

Oooookay. Not what I expected.









: oh boys start so young!


----------



## amanda w (Jan 6, 2006)

Jacob 'dsiscovered' his best friend







: at 6 months and has never left it alone since, lol...though I FINALLY convinced him before starting kindergarden that not everybody wanted to see the neat tricks it does and to keep his pants on at least during school time...


----------

